# Manual Braking



## larry (Oct 19, 2004)

After reading all the post on roll-over, I got to thinking that I have never used the
manul lever on my Prodigy brake controller.

I never drive over 60mph and I think I've got a good balanced set-up with Reese
dual cam sway system. Never carry full fresh water, and have never had a sway
problem.

But, what if I really need to use the manual lever?? When do I know to use it ??
Does it lock the trailer brakes?? How long do I use it?? Do I use my TV brakes at the same time ?? Should I practice using and at what speed ???

I'm sure this has been ask before, sorry I missed it. shy


----------



## W4DRR (May 17, 2005)

larry said:


> After reading all the post on roll-over, I got to thinking that I have never used the
> manul lever on my Prodigy brake controller.
> 
> I never drive over 60mph and I think I've got a good balanced set-up with Reese
> ...


I never pull out of my driveway without testing the brakes by using the manual lever on my Prodigy.


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

The manual lever is similar to a trolley brake on a tractor trailer. It operates only the trailer brakes and the amount you slide it is how much the brakes will grab. Try it in a parking lot next time.

John


----------



## hurricaneplumber (Apr 12, 2004)

Make sure to properly adjust the gain for optimal braking. I am thinking that this adjustment also affects when you use the manual lever. ie: if the gain is set light, when applying manual lever, less braking will occur. Is this correct.

I always make sure to do manual brake test before hitting the road. I haven't had to use it in an emergency situation.


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Larry,

The most common need for using the manual brake lever is to help recover from a sway, or in an extreme case, jack knife condition. Since it only controls the trailer brakes, the effect is to straighten, or 'stretch' the TV/TT combo out. In a severe sway situation, not only should you not use your TV's brakes, but should actually use a little bit of throttle along with the trailer brakes. Again the purpose is to stretch the combo back into a straight line.

As the others said, you should always test the trailer brakes when you first start out. I get up to about 20-25MPH, and then give full trailer brakes only (be careful when you do this that no one is behind you. The brake lights will not come on!).
Not only is this a good test of the brakes, but will help you see just how much braking power you can expect.

As far as locking the wheels up is concerned, they should not. The manual will tell you to adjust the gain up to just before the brakes would lock. In my case that is between 6.5 and 7.0.

There are a couple of other adjustments you can make on the Prodigy that control the braking curve, or how quickly the trailer brakes come on relative to the TV brakes.

Hope this helps.

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## BoaterDan (Jul 1, 2005)

W4DRR said:


> I never pull out of my driveway without testing the brakes by using the manual lever on my Prodigy.
> [snapback]55776[/snapback]​


Ditto.

That's the only time I've touch it.


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

I use it test the brakes also, but I have also used it while on the road. I also practice reaching for it quickly from time to time.

Tim


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

PDX_Doug said:


> As far as locking the wheels up is concerned, they should not. The manual will tell you to adjust the gain up to just before the brakes would lock. In my case that is between 6.5 and 7.0.
> 
> Happy Trails,
> Doug
> [snapback]55786[/snapback]​


Do you run the boost feature on your Prodigy?? I am only runninga 3.0, but at a level 2 boost.

Steve


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

I have mine set around 6.5 usually, and B1, but I do adjust it every trip, so that changes.

Tim


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Steve,

It depends on conditions, but everything seems to feel the best at B1 under normal conditions. I have run B2 coming down off a mountain in the rain, but at that time I still did not have my Equal-i-zer dialed in correctly. Now that it is, I am not sure if I would have still gone to B2. Time will tell!

Running 3.0 on the gain sounds awfully low to me. Unless your trailer brakes are very grabby, I would not think you are getting a lot of braking. I sure wouldn't on mine.









I like to have mine set so that at full gain - which I would only see in an all out emergency stop - will give me the most trailer braking possible. With that setup, I will usually see around 1.5 to 2.5 during normal breaking.

Of course, everyones setup, driving style and comfort level is different, so I would take all of this with a grain of salt!

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## 7heaven (Jun 4, 2005)

I'm with Tim. I test it when first pulling onto the road and practice reaching for it so I know where it is quickly. A couple of times, large buses or big rigs have blown by me (on my left) and started to blow me around a little. I lightly pull the manual lever while keeping the gas on the TV. Since I upgraded the TV and properly adjusted the Equalizer, I haven't had that problem any more.


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

If you've never applied the brakes at a higher rate of speed its a good test to run on yourself so you get some idea. I was in a truck a few weeks ago and the brake controller was totally unreachable by the driver unless he was laying on the seat. I test when I take off now every time, I left my trailer unplugged heading down some small mountains good thing the F350 has engine braking and big brakes or I could have been in trouble.


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

I also test mine quite often.
But never needed to use it yet on the road

Don


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Steve,

At what point did you realize the pigtail was loose?








That would be scary with my trailer, I can't imagine it with the S.S. Raptor!

Happy (and safe) Trails,
Doug


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

What happened to Y Guy is exactly why I always tow with my marker lights on. When I glance at my mirrors and my lights are on on the trailer, I know the plug is in. Simple and effective insurance.

Few things are scarier in driving than loss of brakes.

John


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

Doug I never felt like I was out of control at all, the engine braking no the F350 is a wonderful thing and kept me right at a safe speed. When I was near the bottom of the grade, and it wasn't all that steep, I looked at the controller and noticed it wasn't lit. My heart stopped for a second and I felt panic but then I realized I was doing fine. Found a spot to pull off the side and plug it in though. Thankfully the grade wasn't all that steep, I was going slow and it was pretty straight too.


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Steve,

I can just imagine that split second of cold sweat...








Been there...Done that... Don't care to do it again!

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## larry (Oct 19, 2004)

Thanks for all the information on my brake controller. I've tried different settings and feel more comfortable if I have to use it.


----------



## Dreamtimers (Mar 7, 2005)

I'm one of those people who had no experience towing when we bought the tt. When the dealership talked to me about where we could mount the brake control,







I suggested a place I'd never be able to reach in an emergency . shy The service tech. made no mention that I might need to place it in a different location or why this might be necessary.







After reading this, my next job will be to remount it in a more useful location. Thanks to all those who contributed to this thread.







The life I save may be one of mine (i.e. whole family).
















Dreamtimers


----------

